# Don't You Hate It When....



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Rant Thread!

Have something you need to get off your chest.. say it here! 




I'll go first....


Don't you hate it when your manager treats you like his personal assistant.. when he should be clearly doing the work himself...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't you hate it when your coworkers treat you like a busboy... Can I take that plate for you miss?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

dont you hate it when you find out your one roomate has been smoking crack all weekend and the other is a compulsive gambler.
I'm glad this is just a temp while I am out of town, I am so sick of hiding my lap top in my dirty laundry basket (its a pretty good one)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't you hate it when everyday of the month you have off it's raining? Now i can't friggin ride my motorcycle!!! .....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate it selfish and ignorant people. It was my fiance birthday today . She had a pretty bad day at work. First she has a co worker decide she doesn't want to work because north van is to far for her to go. So she that just leaves her and another co worker. To make it even wosre this is one of her hardest day of the work week. Then at 4 pm when is time to call it a day on her end of day site check she finds work that has been missed by the other lazy and selfish co worker.. So instead of leaving on time and getting to go home and start to enjoy her birthday dinner at the Thai house. She has to work for an extra by her self.. good co workers are hard to find these days...


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> dont you hate it when you find out your one roomate has been smoking crack all weekend and the other is a compulsive gambler.
> I'm glad this is just a temp while I am out of town, I am so sick of hiding my lap top in my dirty laundry basket (its a pretty good one)


Wow that sucks, hide more than your laptop, hide everything you own! Crackheads will steal your socks if they think they can sell them.

Don't you hate it when you are almost 8 months pregnant, and you are so sore and tired that going up the stairs to go pee is such a monumental task, but you have to cause that's the only bathroom?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is easy 

i don't like people who gossip at work (mainly the older ladies who've been there forever)... they are also the same people who are resistant to change, don't bother learning new skills, and who believe "seniority" (aka years of service) is a skill... in the same breath, i don't like people who feel they are entitled to things at work (usually the younger generation) without earning it... oh, and closed/small-minded bigots


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I see this thread has come in handy! lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> dont you hate it when you find out your one roomate has been smoking crack all weekend and the other is a compulsive gambler.
> I'm glad this is just a temp while I am out of town, I am so sick of hiding my lap top in my dirty laundry basket (its a pretty good one)


Russ i know that feeling,,get out of there quick as you can......


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I swear I posted in here last night!!!
What happened to my post?

Don't cha just hate it when you r posts disappear?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

when you cant find your new fish you just got in your tank =/


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Wow that sucks, hide more than your laptop, hide everything you own! Crackheads will steal your socks if they think they can sell them.
> 
> Don't you hate it when you are almost 8 months pregnant, and you are so sore and tired that going up the stairs to go pee is such a monumental task, but you have to cause that's the only bathroom?


depends......


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

dont you hate it when ...

you take your dog out for a long walk , and try and forget the awfull hockey game ..

only to have a friggin skunk , spray him in the face/head !! 

yup canucks were not the only ones stinking last night!! 

my poor cheeba was too .........

dont worry we have the remedy , but it still blows [email protected]!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

dont you hate it when your 4 year old $1.98 rickety little metal twist it yourself can opener that everyone in the family or company that has ever offered to help so you made them open the corn hates finally falls apart and has to be retired? there is $1.98 i will never see again...probably be at least 3 bucks to replace with todays economy....but on the bright side I will beat the hst on it.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> dont you hate it when ...
> 
> you yake your dog out for a long walk , and try and forget the awfull hockey game ..
> 
> ...


oh no...didnt he get it once before? that does suck.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

onefishtwofish said:


> oh no...didnt he get it once before? that does suck.


oh ya this is like the 3rd time , but differnt spot , little bastard was hiding under a new bridge , near still creek by my place


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont you hate it when.. you come home to find your dog has chewed the bottom corner of your stand...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one...

Don't you hate it when you buy a filter from the VAHC auction, and look the guy in the eye, asking him if it works, and he says yes.

Then, a few weeks later when you go to set it up finally, you find that it has a cracked quick release valve, a broken gasket, and is leaking like crazy? Oh, and on top of that, the UV sterilizer you bought months ago from this forum used leaks too?

Things are not happy in my aquarium world right now.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

This is great, don't you hate it when you when you can't fall asleep.....good night everyone....


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you spend a couple hours cleaning your tanks, and 5 minutes later your fish/turtles thank you by leaving a lovely big turd on the bottom -.-'

Then you go to have a nice, hot shower after finishing the tanks, and you find there's no hot water left


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you wake up after sleeping in and there's kraft dinner in your fish tank with a 2yo proudly pointing at the accomplishment


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

KD in your fish tank?!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

not the first time, i made temporary covers for the top of it when he did it last time, he figured out how to lift them up from the looks of it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't you hate it when some dumdum comes to your baby girl's 2nd birthday (not invited but came with his wife who was invited), then tries poking your wife's porcupine puffer with a long bamboo skewer because he wants to see it "puff up."

The guy's in his fifties & should know better. 

Don't worry, I took the skewer away and poked him several times in the butt & asked him "how does that feel?" Good thing I have glass lids on that tank with no handles so he could actually poke the fish. He tried but was too dumb to notice the glass lids. I told his wife & kids not to bring him to next year's bbq. They think I was joking but I wasn't.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe tell him to stick his finger into the tank...treat for your puffer...surprised he used a skewer..usually ignorant people just tap/hit the glass...oh well. at least u told them not to let him go again


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Find the smallest ramshorn you have, tell him to pinch it with his fingers because the fish is only trained hand fed... it won't bite.. it only nibbles!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, I told him that if he wanted to get the puffer to puff up, all he had to do was stick his finger down it's throat & cause a gag reflex. Then it would puff up for him (minus a finger, but hey, that's the price he pays for getting it to puff).

Anthony


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you remove the cover from your tank only to find an amano shrimp guarding a chunk of tomato next to a clue board game piece an hour later...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Don't you hate it when you remove the cover from your tank only to find an amano shrimp guarding a chunk of tomato next to a clue board game piece an hour later...


Uh oh!! Sounds like your kid is getting creative!!



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Actually, I told him that if he wanted to get the puffer to puff up, all he had to do was stick his finger down it's throat & cause a gag reflex. Then it would puff up for him (minus a finger, but hey, that's the price he pays for getting it to puff).
> 
> Anthony


That's awesome that you have a porc!! You should post some pics   
I would have said the same.. jerk! 
It's like the guy at the pet store I went to recently to get my turgidus, the guy wanted to hold him out of water to wait for her to puff up... Needless to say, that is when he learned how to properly bag a puffer lol but at least he felt bad, and was willing to listen to what I said


----------

